# Govberg Jewelers - Thoughts



## kachted12

I am on the journey of purchasing my first proper watch, a JLC Master Control. Now I've looked at the whole AD vs grey market conundrum and most people seem to prefer the AD route. Now, does anyone have experiences with Govberg Jewelers in Philadelphia? How are the discounts they offer? I personally wouldn't mind a 15-20% discount.


----------



## sc_junky

I purchased a jlc reverso there a few years ago and found discounts really depend on the watch (new vs pre-owned, limited edition vs mainline, etc) and whether you pay cash or trade-in. They are helpful and friendly if you know what you're looking for and of course no tax if you live outside PA. 

hope this helps.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aball

I've bought a few watches there, though none of my fancy ones, and my experience has been excellent. I've heard however that some of them are "not in stock" even though they look like they are on the website. If you buy one of those (which tend to be the expensive models), then they have to go out and find one in their "network." This can take a lot of time. A friend of mine bought a Zenith there and it took them a month to find it. He was kind of upset that it took them so long without warning. So now you're warned. But it was as described and he saved a bundle.

Meanwhile, if I lived anywhere near a dealer, I would go to them first and see what they can do. I have negotiated some terrific deals at ADs that I didn't think would be possible initially. Not to mention that they are hurting for sales these days....


----------



## aball

I've bought a few watches there, though none of my fancy ones, and my experience has been excellent. I've heard however that some of them are "not in stock" even though they look like they are on the website. If you buy one of those (which tend to be the expensive models), then they have to go out and find one in their "network." This can take a lot of time. A friend of mine bought a Zenith there and it took them a month to find it. He was kind of upset that it took them so long without warning. So now you're warned. But it was as described and he saved a bundle.

Meanwhile, if I lived anywhere near a dealer, I would go to them first and see what they can do. I have negotiated some terrific deals at ADs that I didn't think would be possible initially. Not to mention that they are hurting for sales these days....


----------



## Denizen

No buying experience with them, but I have heard 1-2 stories from some trusted sources where they misrepresented what they were selling. Their Youtube vids are entertaining, whatever that's worth.

If you are buying new, confirm if they are authorized AD for the brand you are buying and that the watch will come w/full warranty and stamped papers. If you are buying used, then AD status is less important, but check on what they provide with the watch.


----------



## SLWoodster

I think Govberg is one of the best ADs out there. Selection is quite large compared to others. You're not going to get BOTTOM BARREL PRICING from any AD but they are conscious of market price. For the most part, they are attentive and responsive professionals. They are obviously one of the very few trying to leverage online channels to broadcast their expertise and even have an app that allows you to simplify watch trading. Govberg is generally very knowledgeable, as much so or even more so than an official brand boutique. It's not always easy to remember every fine little detail when you have customers poring over every review online, every little detail, and every forum before they make their purchase. I'm guilty of that myself. Their job is to provided an authenticated, trusted source to purchase your watch and help you service it. Customer relationships span all over the east coast as people purchase out of their states to avoid tax, and Pennsylvania is not far from NY or DC. Again, I'm not saying they won't make mistakes, but at their volume of sales, it's relatively miniscule.


----------



## SLWoodster

aball said:


> I've bought a few watches there, though none of my fancy ones, and my experience has been excellent. I've heard however that some of them are "not in stock" even though they look like they are on the website. If you buy one of those (which tend to be the expensive models), then they have to go out and find one in their "network." This can take a lot of time. A friend of mine bought a Zenith there and it took them a month to find it. He was kind of upset that it took them so long without warning. So now you're warned. But it was as described and he saved a bundle.
> 
> Meanwhile, if I lived anywhere near a dealer, I would go to them first and see what they can do. I have negotiated some terrific deals at ADs that I didn't think would be possible initially. Not to mention that they are hurting for sales these days....


I'm curious, which brands are hurting right now? of major brands, i just know Panerais aren't doing particularly well.


----------



## arcturus

Are these the same people that do videos for Watchbox studios or are they not affiliated with each other?


----------



## alphascan_tv

Yes, same people. Purchased a watch from Watchbox, came with a Govberg invoice


arcturus said:


> Are these the same people that do videos for Watchbox studios or are they not affiliated with each other?


----------



## cab0154

I bought a preowned Omega from them and all was well until a wheel came apart in the movement about 9 months into ownership. It had their 15 month warranty, but they refused to honor it. So I ended up paying for Omega to service it. When I initially got the watch from govberg, I noticed the sides were not brushed like originally finished, i didnt think much of it. When I received the watch back from Omega service with the correct finish on it I saw why Govberg chose to polish it, there was a large scratch down the side that was no doubt from the previous owner. The full polish hid the extent of the mark, but the brushed finished showed what it really was. So I was not overly impressed with them in the long run.


----------



## Denizen

cab0154 said:


> I bought a preowned Omega from them and all was well until a wheel came apart in the movement about 9 months into ownership. It had their 15 month warranty, but they refused to honor it. So I ended up paying for Omega to service it. When I initially got the watch from govberg, I noticed the sides were not brushed like originally finished, i didnt think much of it. When I received the watch back from Omega service with the correct finish on it I saw why Govberg chose to polish it, there was a large scratch down the side that was no doubt from the previous owner. The full polish hid the extent of the mark, but the brushed finished showed what it really was. So I was not overly impressed with them in the long run.


Your story eerily echos another story (from a trusted source) about Govberg and their questionable doings, at times. In

I'm sure there are satisfied Govberg customers out there. But I would look elsewhere before contacting them for a timepiece.

As anything, YMMV.


----------



## drhr

My wife saw and fell in love with a used women's Rolex a few years ago, bought it and have had no problems, one of her very favorites to wear . . .


----------



## jnelson3097

About a dozen purchases from them and all flawless. They're the only call I make when buying anything. My purchases have been for both new and preowned watches.


----------



## nuovorecord

I’ve purchased 4 IWCs from them, all pre owned, with nary a problem. The 3706 stopped running after about 6 months and they sent it to IWC for service under warranty. I highly recommend Govberg.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivarama

I bought two watches from them. A Blancpain and a Piaget. Both had mechanical problems. The BP was running well and keeping good time but the date change would get stuck occasionally at midnight. The Piaget had a fluctuating rate in all positions. I decided to keep the Blancpain after they did a complete service and sent the watch back within in a week in a BP zip service case. Watch works perfectly now. I would definitely buy from them again. Even though I had problems they were completely professional and easy to deal with.


----------



## dtbac11

I was trying to sell my two of my watches a few months back and did not feel they were doing the best in terms of customer service. To make the long story short, they gave me a quote which I think is very low so I gave them a counter offer. Once I have done that, I have never heard back from them again. To me, I am ok they don't accept my offer, but at least they can write me back with a nice e-mail saying they can't do it due to whatever reasons.

On the other hand, I do like their youtube videos and some of them can be educational and fun to watch.


----------



## dtbac11

I was trying to sell two of my watches a few months back and did not feel they were doing the best in terms of customer service. To make the long story short, they gave me a quote which I think is very low so I gave them a counter offer. Once I have done that, I have never heard back from them again. To me, I am ok they don't accept my offer, but at least they can write me back with a nice e-mail saying they can't do it due to whatever reasons.

On the other hand, I do like their youtube videos and some of them can be educational and fun to watch.


----------



## Denizen

dtbac11 said:


> I was trying to sell my two of my watches a few months back and did not feel they were doing the best in terms of customer service. To make the long story short, they gave me a quote which I think is very low so I gave them a counter offer. Once I have done that, I have never heard back from them again. To me, I am ok they don't accept my offer, but at least they can write me back with a nice e-mail saying they can't do it due to whatever reasons.
> 
> On the other hand, I do like their youtube videos and some of them can be educational and fun to watch.


The prices Govberg offers are 'insulting' from some collectors I've heard from.

Like anything, YMMV.


----------



## MidnightBeggar

cab0154 said:


> I bought a preowned Omega from them and all was well until a wheel came apart in the movement about 9 months into ownership. It had their 15 month warranty, but they refused to honor it. So I ended up paying for Omega to service it. When I initially got the watch from govberg, I noticed the sides were not brushed like originally finished, i didnt think much of it. When I received the watch back from Omega service with the correct finish on it I saw why Govberg chose to polish it, there was a large scratch down the side that was no doubt from the previous owner. The full polish hid the extent of the mark, but the brushed finished showed what it really was. So I was not overly impressed with them in the long run.


Wow...this story does not speak well of them


----------



## Porsche993

Seeing how Tim wears his sunglasses indoors is enough to put me off buying from them. What a poseur.


----------



## Denizen

Porsche993 said:


> Seeing how Tim wears his sunglasses indoors is enough to put me off buying from them. What a poseur.


I hear you.

But I can stomach small dosages at a time. But his recent Youtube talking abot Zenith for WatchBox was way way over the top.

And if Brian Govberg or him are reading this (or any of your other speakers):...when showing what's on your wrist, wear your own watches please.

Most of the time they wear something that is available for sale and that's not cool in my book.


----------



## EDL77

Used to like Tim and company vids back when they were in FL..kind of down to Earth back then..
But so commercial now..looks like ad advertising campaign for an infomercial..
Never watch them anymore..
Just smacks of bux & $$ now..
Guess used watches are like used cars ..never know what you are going to get..despite a nice paint..or in this case...polish job..


----------



## EDL77

...


----------



## Jiman

After going to their place in Philly, they're always on my radar when shopping around for a new piece. When I was there, they were very nice and their shop is like a toy store for watches. Much of their variety was pre-owned, but they had a large selection. Every time I'm in Philly, I try and stop by. 

With that said, I've never purchased anything from them because of price. I always look into price/availability, but they always tend to be on the high side, with no discernible benefit for the premium. I'm sure at some point the moons and stars will align.


----------



## Jiman

…


----------



## Cybotron

Stick with Topper's and Timeless. You'll get much better deals.


----------



## entrynmbrv

The watch box guy owns Govberg? This I did not know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

entrynmbrv said:


> The watch box guy owns Govberg? This I did not know.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know the old saying? Google makes you look smart (or at least less lazy/dumb)? It applies here.

Watchbox, whose CEO is Danny Govberg (yes, of Govberg Jewelers), bought Watchuwant (Tim Mosso's operation) back in 2015.

It's all here: https://www.thewatchbox.com/about-us/ and https://www.thewatchbox.com/watchuwant/

Not trying to be snarky but these posts that treat WUS like Twitter really drag down the quality of the site. Well, at least it isn't "nice watch"  .


----------



## Jiman

whineboy said:


> You know the old saying? Google makes you look smart (or at least less lazy/dumb)? It applies here.
> 
> Watchbox, whose CEO is Danny Govberg, bought Watchuwant (Tim Mosso's operation) back in 2015.
> 
> It's all here: https://www.thewatchbox.com/about-us/ and https://www.thewatchbox.com/watchuwant/
> 
> Not trying to be snarky but these posts that treat WUS like Twitter really drag down the quality of the site.


Damn that was harsh....treating others with a lack of respect brings down the quality of the site even more.


----------



## whineboy

Jiman said:


> Damn that was harsh....treating others with a lack of respect brings down the quality of the site even more.


I will try to be more temperate in the future, you are right, we should try to be pleasant. I appreciate your input on the tone of my response - but it does frustrate me when people can't do their own investigation.

FWIW, I have seen WUS mods do the same - remind people to use the forum's search function and research things themselves.


----------



## drlvegas

I’ve bought new, pre-owned and done some trade-ins with them. They’ve always been good to deal with and fair in their pricing.


----------



## Jiman

whineboy said:


> I will try to be more temperate in the future, you are right, we should try to be pleasant. I appreciate your input on the tone of my response - but it does frustrate me when people can't do their own investigation.
> 
> FWIW, I have seen WUS mods do the same - remind people to use the forum's search function and research things themselves.


I hear ya, and totally get it. It's all good|>|>


----------



## bluedialer

Cybotron said:


> Stick with Topper's and Timeless. You'll get much better deals.


Perhaps for used. But those two shops aren't authorized dealers of Jaeger-LeCoultre.


----------



## entrynmbrv

whineboy said:


> You know the old saying? Google makes you look smart (or at least less lazy/dumb)? It applies here.
> 
> Watchbox, whose CEO is Danny Govberg (yes, of Govberg Jewelers), bought Watchuwant (Tim Mosso's operation) back in 2015.
> 
> It's all here: https://www.thewatchbox.com/about-us/ and https://www.thewatchbox.com/watchuwant/
> 
> Not trying to be snarky but these posts that treat WUS like Twitter really drag down the quality of the site. Well, at least it isn't "nice watch"  .


Oh goodness, well I'm happy to clear this up. Here the first sentence isn't a question, it's an interjection. Sort of like "well, wouldn't you know?" Nevertheless, I did appreciate the greater detail.


----------



## skinnyjay

Great info for possible future purchases. I was recently on their site to find a watch.


----------



## systematic.entropy

I have had a complete mixed bag of experiences from Govberg. My first transaction was back in 2018, before their big explosion with Watchbox. I purchased several new Breitlings from 2010-2014 or so. Things went great! However, it seems that since they became real BIG TIME, attention to detail may have slipped downhill. I attempted trading in one of my old Breitlings with something pre-owned, and received the wrong watch. Then on a separate occasion, I tried getting some guidance on what direction to head in with my collection, and after a good conversation ending with the promise of some emails and pics, never heard anything back. I am not sure if they are just trying to focus on higher end things or I just got some lazy reps. But, they once provided extra service for their premium pricing, and that no longer seems to be the case.


----------



## JLVox

I have had great experiences with them. Like one poster said, maybe not the most aggressive on pricing, but you can trust them


----------



## francorx

I had a decent experience on my purchase of my B&R watch, good price and customer service. I found customer service in general when calling looking for a piece to be exceptional. Trade in values were not the best. 

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

Bought my Zeitwerk from Brian Govberg...seamless transaction and came in mint condition. 
He has also been helpful in assisting me with info researching other watches. Highly recommend 


Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## OSUMBA2003

I bought an IWC Ingenieur from them a few years ago. They did not have one in stock, but ordered one and it came in rather quickly. I was happy with their price offer, as well. Their service was great.

IMO though, looking over their pre-owned options on their website, I think those prices are a bit high. Not sure if you can haggle them down, though. I think you can.


----------



## drcab

try davidsw, takuya or sohais


----------



## ShortOnTime

I suppose I can chime in here. I live close to these guys and bought two new watches from them in person from two different people. I bought from their Ardmore store, fyi. I got 60% off an oris they were selling and got a decent deal on the first tag monza they got in the store. It was in their store 2 days before i bought it. 

I did not care for their center city store, particularly when dealing with Rolex. The first time I went in, I was just browsing but was told they give discounts based on how much they like me as a customer. When I was ready to get my ExpII, i went back (over a year later), they didn't have one in stock. I went to another local AD and got exactly what i wanted for what i thought was a solid deal. No fuss, no attitude. 

I would not hestitate to buy all my watches from their ardmore store, not so much their center city location. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Brian

I live in the area and have been in their Ardmore store many times and wouldn’t hesitate to buy from them. Several of my friends have purchased from them, new and used. As noted, their preowned asking price is often a bit high, but when it’s go time they probably will negotiate a fair price. I haven’t pulled the trigger with them yet, but I’m sure I will when the right piece comes in at the right time.
The staff seem to be pretty knowledgeable, nice, and not arrogant or pushy. I appreciate that.


----------



## oztech

On a JLC I would go AD for the 8 year warranty.


----------



## Porsche993

oztech said:


> On a JLC I would go AD for the 8 year warranty.


Not necessary to go AD for the warranty extension. I bought my new MC Sector dial Chrono through a reseller and was able to register it online for the 8 year coverage. Just make sure the warranty card has been stamped by an AD


----------



## jhwarthog

I buy all my watches from Govberg. Amazing people there and really fair prices if you actually talk to them 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## indygreg

I stopped by Govberg when I had a layover in Philly a few months back. They treated me like Gold and I didn't purchase anything. I'll look up the gentleman's name, but he was a 20 year employee and an amazing guy. Zero pressure. They gave me a tour of the studios and everything! I got to meet the editing team and see the actual sets and stuff. I absolutely will be buying from them if they have what I want in stock. I was very impressed with the service. The store itself is fairly routine, I've been into plenty nicer but it was the genuine friendliness that got me. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## indygreg

I found the gentelman's card. His name is Greg too! Doh! Anyhoo, the guy was incredibly cool.


----------



## tdk

Read this:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/has-richmont-dropped-large-pennsylvania-based-dealer-5078531.html


----------



## indygreg

I wonder if they will have great deals on in stock pieces 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tdk

indygreg said:


> I wonder if they will have great deals on in stock pieces
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


They also have an online preowned store. I think all those pieces will go there. And their prices aren't that cheap.


----------



## Zama

tdk said:


> They also have an online preowned store. I think all those pieces will go there. And their prices aren't that cheap.


Their preowned section can go either way really. Super in demand pieces like the rolex hulk of course they try to capitalize off of. Other pieces, if you pop them an email they will usually knock a certain amount off of the price listed on their website. Can end up in some solid deals.

As for new, they offered me relatively near grey market prices on my JLC.


----------



## WatchEater666

tdk said:


> indygreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they will have great deals on in stock pieces
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> They also have an online preowned store. I think all those pieces will go there. And their prices aren't that cheap.
Click to expand...

I bought an AP from them that I ended up reselling here and only losing a bit on. I think their prices are pretty fair for the most part as far as used dealers go. I emailed the sales guy I deal with recently about some pieces and he was able to offer pretty competitive pricing over what I could get the watches at from a private seller. They serviced my watch/shipped fast etc... as well which was nice. I wouldn't hesitate to buy again.


----------



## Gregory117

Govburg customer service is a step above. They are fantastic to deal with.


----------

